# Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

Ägypten Safari – St. John Reef, ein Reisebericht von Biggamekumpel und GT Carsten

Vor Antritt dieses Abenteuers haben wir immer wieder Geschichten von gigantischen, unstoppbaren Fischen, und Aussagen wie:“ Wenn du nicht schnell genug drillst, bekommst du nur den abgebissenen Kopf rauf“ gehört. Das ganze haben wir als Mythen und Sagen oder als cleveren Marketing Trick verbucht. Wir hatten uns geirrt!

Unser Abenteuer startete eigentlich in Nürnberg, da ich und meine Freundin Gabriele aus Berlin und Carsten aus Dresden anreisten. Volker Dapoz der diesen Trip begleiten wollte, musste mit Bänderriss leider absagen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Beim Check-In in Berlin fragte einen ältere Dame:“ Junger Mann, ist da ein Digeredo drin?! und deutet auf meinen Rutenkoffer.
Sie schaute etwas verwirrt als ich ihr antwortete:“ Schauen Sie mal, da steht Bazooka drauf und da ist auch ne Bazooka drin!“ Mit einem netten Lächeln konnten wir den Einsatz des SEK doch noch abwenden.
Der Zwischenstopp in Nürnberg dauerte nur ganze 8Min, da unserer Zubringerflug erheblich Verspätung hatte. Carsten hatte schon Angst wir würden gar nicht mehr kommen.
Im Flieger wurden bereits eifrige Vermutungen zu den zu erwartenden Fängen angestellt, denn über unser Reiseziel wussten wir nichts – außer das es an der sudanesischen Grenze liegen sollte. Voller Zuversicht und mit einem guten Maß an Aufregung, ging es ins Land der Pharaonen.
Erfreulich am Flug mit Air Berlin war die Tatsache, das wir mit der BonusCard, (die wir im Vorfeld Online für 40,-€ gekauft hatten, und die 1 Jahr Gültigkeit hat) und dem angemeldetem Sportgepäck (bis max 30Kg) jeder von uns 60kg Reisegepäck mitnehmen dürfte.

Auf dem Rollfeld in Hurghada wurden wir schon von einem Mitarbeiter unseres Gastgebers mit einem Schild „BigGameShop“ empfangen. Einige Touris dachten schon- „hehe die werden jetzt verhaftet“. Aber denkste. Man eröffnetet im dem total überfüllten Flughafen Terminal einen neuen Schalter damit wir uns unsere notwendigen Visa kaufen konnten und dann ging es vorbei an gut 400 in einer Schlange wartenden Touris zur Passkontrolle. Die ganze Einreise Prozedur dauerte keine 5 Min – Respekt. Wir erhielten unserer Gepäck, und selbst dem Zollbeamten war es unangenehm mich nach dem Inhalt meines Blechkoffers zu fragen. Das ganze Gepäck wurde auf einen Pick-up geladen, und los ging es in Richtung Hotel. Unsere Angelgeräte blieben auf dem Pick-up, und wurden direkt zu unseren Gastgeber Sherif L. gebracht, da für den Nachmittag eine „ Tackleschau“ angedacht war. Ferner sollten die Reiseroute, und Details zu unserem Angelgebiet besprochen werden. Also kurz frisch gemacht und auf zu Sherif`s Villa. 
Die Villa erinnerte ein wenig an eine Festung, da der Sockel auf dem das Gebäude errichtet wurde, aussah wie ein Pyramiden Stumpf. Der einzige Eingang zum Anwesen war die steile Zufahrt, die sich in der Mitte neben der großzügigen  Poollandschaft befindet. Der als Sicherheitsmann angestellte Berber begrüßte uns, und führte uns zum Eingang. Das  Wohnzimmer und die große Terrasse glichen dem größten Tacklesammelsurium das ich je gesehen habe. Schnell wurden wir einander vorgestellt, und schon machten wir uns über das auf- bzw. ausgestellte Tackle her. Sherif fischte die Penn VSW Serie an div. Ruten die er von seinen häufigen Geschäftsreise mitgebracht hatte. Ich fischte meine Accurate Custom ATD 30, 50 und 80 auf Alutecnos Custom Ruten mit Calstarblanks, meinen Alutecnos Blue Jigging Rod mit Accurate Boss 665NN und meiner Alutecnos Popperrute mit Accurate SR 30. Carsten fischte seine Alutecnos Albacore 30 auf einer Volker Dapoz Spezial Rute, und benutzt auch die SR 30 auf seiner Popperrute. Nach kurzen Überprüfung von Sherifs Tackle, stellten wir fest, das er kistenweise Wirbel und Haken hatte, aber alles von minderwertige Qualität. Er antwortete auf meine Frage wo er denn das ganze Zeug her hat: „ Das haben ihm die Tackle Händler in Deutschland empfohlen!“ Das müssen wohl Karpfenspezialisten gewesen sein.
Gegen Abend lud er uns in sein Restaurant „ Moby Dick“ ein. Dieses Restaurant ist PLICHT!!!! Salate, Speisen, Getränke und Desserts bester Güte. 





Wir aßen Kamelsteaks und Rinderfilet mit Peffersahnesoße und Championrahmsoße. Extrem Lecker. Auch die 3 Flaschen ägyptischen Weines verfehlten ihre Wirkung nicht. 







Am späteren Abend sollte eine Willkommensparty im Whales steigen. Wir waren vom Wein schon „Fett wie die Nattern“ aber OK. Gegen 20Uhr schlugen wir im Pub ein. Da die Sonne schon um 17Uhr unterging  fühlte es sich an wie in später Nacht. Nach unzähligen Baccardi Cola,  Tequila`s, Bier und stundenlangen Tänzen (Carsten hatte zwischendurch den Zustand der Tiefenmeditation) machten wir uns, unter dem Motto, „Ich kann alleine laufen“, auf den Weg ins Hotel – Zwei Rechts, zwei Links , zwei fallen lassen. 




Im Club hatte uns den ganzen Abend ein extrem nerviger deutscher Pauschaltouri mit seiner laute Stimme und Schwäzerein genervt. Sherif hatte ihn mit dem billigsten Fussel, den die Bar hergab abgefüllt. Das erste was meine geschwollenden Augen und Ohren am Morgen auf dem Weg zum Frühstück wahrnahmen, war genau dieser Vogel, der unglücklicher Weise genau das Nachbarzimmer bewohnte.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Heute hatten wir einen Strandtag geplant. Den hatten wir nach der Nacht auch bitter nötig. Gerade als wir unser idyllisches Plätzchen neben all den russischen Gästen gefunden hatten, tönte der Animateur in gefühlten 150 Sprachen aus dem Lautsprecher und suchte die „Queen Hughada“ Mein armer Kopf. Wir flüchteten ins Wasser und beschlossen ein wenig um das künstliche Riff zu schnorcheln. Wir verbrachten den ganzen Tag am und im türkisblauen Wasser. Abends wieder Essen im „Moby Dick“ und letzte Besprechungen vor der Abreise. Wir mussten ca. 450km mit dem Kleinbus in  Richtung Sudan zu unseren Booten. Gegen 3Uhr in der Nacht, holte uns, wie besprochen, der klimatisierte Kleinbus vor dem Hotel ab. Nach kurzer Manipulation an der Lüftung – der ganze Bus hing voll mit Duftbäumchen, und die wollten wir nicht riechen, ging es los. Wir , das waren Oli, Gabi, Carsten, Mr. Sherif unser Gastgeber, Mr. Achmet sein Angelpartner und Claudia seine deutsche Geschäftspartnerin. Wir fuhren durch die stockdunkle Nacht immer der Uferstrasse folgend. Hughada – Safaga – Quesir – Marsa Alam bis kurz hinter Hamata. Zwischendurch stoppten wir und tranken in der silbrig aufgehenden Sonne einen Tee in einem Strassencafe. Endlich erreichten wir den Punkt an dem unsere Boote uns erwarteten. Unser Tackle war bereits vorher mit dem Pick-up hergefahren worden, und lag bereits an Deck für uns bereit. Eine 28Meter Luxus Tauchyacht sollte für die nächsten Tage als Hotel fungieren. Gefischt wurde von einem 20Meter Angelboot mit gehobenem „ Malediven“  Standard. Doch bevor es losgehen konnte, musste noch einige Formalitäten geklärt werden. Wir hatten im Vorfeld unserer Reise, Kopien unserer Reisepässe bei der sudanesischen Regierung eingereicht, da sonst niemand in diesem Gebiet fischt. Da wir mit einem Tauchboot unterwegs seinen würden, ging man davon aus, das wir auch tauchen würden. Formal muss ein Tauchguide an Board sein. Nach mehreren Stunden und mit Sicherheit weichgekochten Papieren ging es endlich los. Sherif teilte  uns mit, das wir am ersten Tag Schleppen könnten, aber mit Sicherheit nichts fangen würden, und so war es auch. Nachdem das Tackle zusammengebaut und fertig zum Einsatz war, vertrieben wir uns die Zeit damit, Big Game Songs zu dichten. (Nach den letzten Threads im Big Game Board dachten wir, hier können wir schon mal vorarbeiten.)
Aus „Nightfever“ von den Bee Gee`s wurde „Night Fishing“ und aus „The Lion sleeps tonight“  wurde „The Wahoo sleeps tonight“. Es war total geil wenn die Crew im Refrain dann mit „Wahooooooo“ einstimmte. Auch 007 war mit „Goldständer“ würdig vertreten. Ich glaube die mitreisenden Damen sind noch heute von diesem Ausrüstungsteil mehr als begeistert. Nur die mehrfache Erklärung des Gimbals und dessen Vorführung beim Drill konnten uns von unlautren Absichten reinwaschen. Ein voll aufgerüsteter, drillbereiter Biggamer kann beim Leihen schon für eine gewisse Verunsicherung sorgen. Fun. Spaß. Gaudi.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Am Abend ankerten wir am Riff. Im Dunklen hörten wir es an der Riffkante rauben. Sofort Angelfieber.
Und so nahm ich kurzerhand die Popperrute. Bereits der erste Wurf brachte einem schönen Jack in Licht des Bootsheckscheinwerfers. Leider schaltete die Crew  dann alle Suchscheinwerfen ein und weg waren die Jacks. Ein brauchbarer hornhechtähnlicher Nachtjäger, konnte doch noch von Carsten zu einem Besuch an Bord überredet werden. 
Wir beschlossen früh schlafen zu gehen, da wir um 5Uhr auf das Angelboot wechseln wollten. Um 4:30Uhr klingelte der lang erwartete Wecker. Schnell einen Kaffe und ein Brötchen und dann los. Kurz nach 5Uhr zogen unsere Lures ihre Bahnen hinter dem Boot. Auf dem Deck hatten wir 5 Ruten mit Rapala`s auf dem Oberdeck hatte ich eine 80er mit  Black Bart/Hawaiian Breakfast, auf der 50er eine Braid 11“ Marauder und auf der 30er hatte ich einen Oli Special. Unten verloren die Jungs nicht nur einen Fisch nach dem anderen, sondern teilweise auch die ganzen Leader mit Lures. Gegen Mittag entschieden wir uns sämtliche Ruten/Rollen Kombis Sherif`s zu überprüfen. Er hat zwar einen Angestellten der ihm sein Tackle montiert, dieser kennt aber weder Doppelleinen noch vernünftige Knoten.
Also wurde kurzerhand ein Doppelleinen- & Knotenworkshop improvisiert und nach kurzer Zeit liefen alle Köder mit Australien gePlanteten, Spider geHitchten und Bimini geTwisteten Leinen wieder hinter den Boot. Und siehe da, kein Schnurbruch oder Lure Verlust mehr.
Bis zum Abend konnten wir etliche Dogtooth Tune, Barracudas ,King Makrelen und Tanguigue ( der gestreiften, indischen Kingfish – die Ägypter sagen Wahoo zu, ist aber keiner)verhaften.
Am Abend dann einen Session „ Night Fishing“. Untermalt von unseren Gesängen und einer einstudierten Choreographie an der selbst Detlef „Dee“ Soost seinen Freude gehabt hätte, jiggten wir mit 300-400g Jigs in 80m Tiefe. Die ersten zwei Durchläufe geschah nichts - außer das ich feststellen musste das dass Schwerstarbeit ist. Dann auf 50m kam der Biss – hart, unerwartet und wie im Vorfeld als „Mythos“ geschildert. Was immer da an meiner 30/60lb Blue Jigging Rod hing war groß – scheiß groß – FUCKING SCHEIß GROß.(VW Bus)
Die ersten Minuten konnte ich nur gegenhalten. Als wir es schafften, meinen Stand-Up Harness an der Jiggrute notdürftig zu befestigen und ich mich mit meinen ganzen Körpergewicht in den Drill hängen konnte, gelang es mir im kleinen Gang einen Meter Schnur zurück auf die Rolle bringen. Das wurde von dem Fisch mit einer langsamen Flucht quittiert. Nach endlosen 20 Minuten, in den keiner weder Fisch noch Angler sich den Schneid abkaufen lassen wollte, gab ich etwas Schnur um den Fisch etwas abziehen zu lassen. Ich hoffte dadurch einen besseren Drillwinkel zu bekommen. Aber mit einem „Blob“ stieg der Fisch aus. Sherif der die ganze Zeit an meiner Seite gestanden hatte um mir Notfalls zu helfen, fragte was ich da für einen Ruten/Rollen Kombi fische. Ich sagte: „Hier versuch mal macht Spass.“ Gleich beim ersten Veruch knallte es wieder. Er schätzte den Fisch vorsichtig auf 100Kg+. Ein Hai war es nicht, dafür war die Attacke zu träge und er rollte sich nicht. Also wahrscheinlich ein großer Doggie oder ein Golliat Grouper, oder ein VW Bus. Egal, ich hätte meine Rute dafür gegeben um den Fisch zu sehen. Aber nach knapp 15 Minuten war auch bei Sherif Ende mit dem Drill. Ehrfürchtig tranken wir schweigend einen Whiskey bis Sherif fragte:“ Macht es dir was aus die Rute& Rolle hier zu lassen?“ Ich stimmte zu und wir beschlossen wieder früh schlafen zu gehen. Am nächsten Morgen sollte es bei Sonnenaufgang wieder losgehen. Um 5:30Uhr klingelte der Wecker, oben war schon Tumult an Deck. Starker Wind war aufgekommen und die Wellenkämme hinter dem Riff waren mit weißen Kronen geschmückt.“ Heavy Weather“ . Ok. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
Es war nicht einfach bei all dem Wind und den Wellen die Köder vertüttelungsfrei zu halten, aber es gelang uns auch bei diesen Wellen 8 Ruten ohne ernste Probleme zu schleppen. Unser Bemühungen und Opfer an Neptun (mitreisende Damen übergaben sich mehrfach in Fahrtrichtung) wurden aber belohnt und wir bekamen Biss auf Biss, Strike auf Strike. Alles was nicht schnell genug gedrillt wurde, wurde von irgendetwas attackiert und wir bekamen nur die abgebissenen Köpfe zu Gesicht – Also auch das stimmte!


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Die Crew benutze als „ Downrigger“ ein ca. 200m langes 2mm Mono, an dem alle 20cm ein 200g Blei befestigt war. Daran befestigten die Jungs eine 40cm große Makrele mit 2 Doppelhaken – einen am Bauch und einen am Kopf. Das Gewicht der bebleiten Hauptschur brachte den Köder schnell auf Tiefe. Das Ende der Hauptschnur wurde an der Reeling festgebunden. Ein 3m langes Stück 30er Mono diente als Abrissleine. Über den Tag riss diese in regelmässigen Abständen und kündigte so Großfisch an. Durch das Gewicht der Hauptschnur war es aber unmöglich den Fisch schnell an Board zu bekommen und so holten wir jedes Mal nur den Kopf (meistens große Barracuda`s) raus. Irgendetwas großes jagte hier. Einmal biss der geheimnissvolle Attentäter direkt hinter dem Boot , einem im Drill befindlichen großen Barracuda, den Körper ab und wir holten den noch immer schnappenden Kopf dieses Barracudas raus. Unser Jagtinstinkt war geweckt. Wir mussten ein funktionierendes Releasesystem bauen, um den Köder an einer „normalen“ 50er zu Schleppen. Eine bessere und größere Hakenmontage musste her, und das ganze schnell. Carsten „Mc Guyver“ und ich durchwühlten unsere Tackleboxen nach  Brauchbarem. Den  folgenden Abend haben wir überlegt und gebastelt. Ich hatte für den „Erstfall“ ein Hai Rigg aus 5m 400lb 7x7 Wire mit einem 12/0er Williamson Chainhooks. Carsten hatte mit Gummis und einigen Wirbeln ein Clip gebaut. Am nächsten Tag wollten wir das in der Theorie erdachte in der Praxis testen. Wir starteten den Morgen mit der Suche nach geeigneten Köderfischen. Nach gut 2 Stunden hatten wir div. Makrelen und Bonitos am Start und konnten unser Rigg zusammen basteln.
Wir montierten die 50er Makrele mit dem einem Haken am hinteren Kopf, den zweiten am Bauch. Das große Problem was, die Montage die mit Gummis an der bebleien Hauptschnur befestigt war, parallel raus zu lassen. Das ganze verdrallte sich immer wieder. Dann benutzen wir anstelle der Gummis eine 2m Stück 30er Mono als Abrissleine. Dann kam der Biss – extrem Hart- und weg. Der Räuber hatte den Fisch direkt hinter dem Haken am Bauch abgebissen. Also zurück ans Zeichenbrett. Wir befestigten via Kabelbinder den einen Haken direkt an der Schwanzflosse und den anderen am Bauch. Alles wurde mit Kabelbinder zusammen gehalten. Den Leader führen wir durch den Kiemenbogen durch Maul und vernähten dieses. Dann ließen wir die Konstruktion Stück für Stück ins Wasser. Die ganze Kiste funktionierte. Wir bekamen nur leider keinen Biss mehr, denn es war mittlerweile 16Uhr und die Sonne ging unter. 
Also beim nächsten Trip ein gescheites Clipsystem oder das Aftco
Rollersystem an einem Downrigger oder Planerblech und dann passt das.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Über den Mittag hatten wir einen Schwarm Yellowfin`s gesichtet und „jagten“ den Tunen im Schneckentempo entgegen. Warum der Captain die Hebel nicht auf „Speed Max“ gelegt hat, wissen wir nicht. Carsten und ich standen gut 15min mit unseren Popperruten in Wurfbereitschaft und mussten mit ansehen wie der von den Tunen aufgebrachte Baitball kleiner und kleiner wurde. Als wir endlich in Wurfweite waren, waren die Tune weg.
Den Nachmittag wollten die Jungs mit Bottomfisching beschließen. Während alle mit ihren Handleinen einen Grouper, Dogtooth, Snapper & Co nach dem anderen rausholten, versuchten wir uns erfolgreich beim Speedjiggen. Mit dem Unterschied, das wir zwei nach einer Stunde total kaputt waren. Nichtsdestotrotz fingen wir auch sehr gut.
Am Abend wollten die Jungs uns zeigen wie man mit Handleinen fischt. Carsten wechselte auf eine Handleine, beköderte seinen Haken und wartete. Nach einer Weile bekam er einen Hammerbiss. Er wollte sich gerade seine Handschuhe anziehen, als Sherif angelaufen kam und rief: „I show you the easy way to handle a big fish!“ Er griff die Schnur drehte sich um und legte die Schnur über seinen Schulter. So wie ein Seeman ein Tau einholt wollte er den Fisch hochziehen- ging aber nicht. Mit einem „Smack“ riss die Schnur und ohne sich umzudrehen fischte Sherif ein kaltes Bier aus der Eisbox und warf es über seine Schulter dem verdutzen Carsten zu. „Here Casper!“ Die Jungs konnten Carsten nicht fehlerfrei aussprechen und nannten ihn deshalb Casper. Im Verlauf der Reise hat sich gezeigt, das auf Wobbler mit Drillingen, sehr viele Aussteiger zu verzeichnen waren. Die Wobbler die Carsten mit Einzelhaken geriggt hat, haben keinen Fisch verloren. Der letzte Biss kam auf einen Wobbler. Carsten musste mit Sherif die 50er gemeinsam aus dem Rutenhalter ziehen, so einen Druck hat der Fisch gemacht. Nachdem die Rute im Gimbal fixiert wurde, konnte Carsten einige Meter an Schnur erkämpfen. Danach verschwand der Fisch mit einem deutlichen Ruck. Er hatte das 7x7 drähtige Stahlvorfach der 200 lb Klasse einfach durchgebissen! Wir hätten Ihn so gern gesehen, aber wir kommen wieder! Das ist keine  Warnung sondern ein versprechen!
Beim letzten „Abendmahl“ übertraf der Koch sich wieder selber und wir mussten mit Sackkarren an Deck gehieft werden. Nun stand uns einen 12 stündige Rückfahrt bevor, und wir hätten doch noch dringend 2 Tage mehr gebraucht.

Aber genau das ist es ja was uns vorantreibt – Die Erwartung auf das nächste Mal. Während
des Abends verpackten wir unser Tackle und diskutierten Verbesserungsvorschläge an Boot und Tackle.

Viele große Fische hatten sich die Drillinge einfach rausgehebelt. Carsten hatte Einzelhaken an Wirbel montiert als Ersatz verwendet und damit besser Ergebnisse erzielt.
Outrigger würden zukünftig helfen den Spread zu erweitern, genau wie das ein Downrigger auch in der Tiefe schaffen würde.
Am Morgen gingen wir voller Wehmut in der gerade entstehenden Marina von Hamata von Board. Es schien als wären wir in einer Filmkulisse gelandet. Zurück in Hughada hatten wir für den Nachmittag ein Abschluss Meeting geplant.
Es wurde ein Fazit der Reise und mögliche Gruppengrößen besprochen. Am Abend gingen wir zum Shoppen nach El Gouna – einer Edel Marina – in der es alles gibt nur keinen Angelladen. Mhmm - ob ich hier einen Zweigstelle eröffnen sollte? Boote vom allerfeinsten. Man sieht dass die Ägypter begeisterte Sportangler sind. Der Transfer zum Flughafen am nächsten Morgen lief wie alles auf dieser Reise wie geschmiert. Ich empfand es als wären wir VIP`s, uns weder an einem Schalter anstellen noch uns um unser Gepäck kümmern zu müssen. Auch die sitze in der ersten Reihe waren als Abschluss dieser Reise das Häubchen Sahne auf der Torte.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Eines steht fest – In diesen paar Tagen haben wir erfahren das es weder Mythen noch Märchen sind die über dieses Seegebiet berichtet werden. Wir haben dafür das dass Wetter relativ rau war,  und wir viel Zeit durch den Behördenkram und Umbauen der Angeln verloren haben, sehr gut gefangen. Man muss auch bedenken, dass momentan dort Winter ist. Und ähnlich wie auf den Kanaren mit dem Sommer andere Fische dazu kommen.
Ab April z.b. ist dann auch mit Sailfish und Marlin zu rechnen. Es gibt – GT`s, Jack`s (Sherif fing an einem Tag im Sommer 36 GT`s auf Wobbler mit bis zu 46 kg), div. Tuna Arten u.a. Doogtooth und Yellowfins, Makrelen, Bonitos, Indian Kingfish(den die Ägypter Wahoo nennen),Grouper, Jobfish, div. Hai Arten wie Makos, Bullshark, Tigershark, Hammerheads, Barracudas,- Monstren, Mumien Mutationen, Heinze (das ist ein Insider Joke) und VW Busse die Jiggs attakieren.
Diese Seegebiet ist von fast jedem deutschen Flughafen in nur 4 1/2 Stunden erreichbar. Es kann dort gejiggt, gepoppert und getrollt werden. Für den „Normalfall“ reicht Tackle in den Leinenklassen 30-50lb aus – Es ist aber nicht immer den „Normalfall“ und dann ist auch mal das 80lb Gerät gefragt.

Wir haben nicht nur eines der fischreichsten und unberührtesten Gebiete Ägyptens kenne und lieben gelernt, sondern haben auch neue Freunde und Angelpartner gefunden, die uns mit ihrer Gastfreundschaft überschüttet haben und wofür wir aus tiefstem Herzen dankbar sind.
Einen besonderen Dank an dieser Stelle an unsere mitreisenden Damen (Claudia und Gabriele), die sich einen würdigen Platz in unserem Team erarbeitet haben, und eine Berreicherung unserer Reise waren.

In the Red Sea, the deep blue Red Sea the Wahoo sleeps tonight – Wahoooooooooooooooo


Bei Fragen und Infos
PM an mich oder Carsten oder  0179/503 25 18

Tight Lines 

Oli & Carsten


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Impressionen


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Allerfeinste Sahne mit leggeren Bildern:m
Dickes Petrie, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

super bericht.

gibt es so eine reise auch zu buchen,
oder wart ihr nur dank der persönlichen einladung dort?


----------



## Biggamekumpel (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Hai zusammen, 
diese Reisen werden wir demnächst anbieten. 
Info`s könnt ihr über mich bekommen.

lg Oli


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Safari - St. John Reef Ägypten*

Hi Oli!

Einen klasse Bericht hast Du da abgeliefert. Den habe ich natürlich umgehend in unsere Berichtsliste aufgenommen. Deine Zeilen und Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. Bei der Planung für unseren nächsten Trip werden wir das mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. 

Besten Dank für den Bericht!


----------

